# Tough Decisions



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Tomorrow is Bonnie week post surgery check up, and tonight I am struggling. She is doing great, eating much better; trying to sneak off to get all muddy in the pond. "She is MY BONNIE!" So, do I let her live out her life as is, or try to give her some extra quality time with prednisone, doxy, and cytoxan? I am struggling so much with this decision, I am so afraid of bad side effects that I may cause by giving her the meds. So confused, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my girl, want to do right by her...... any and all experience appreciated...I am torn!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish I had wise words for you, but I am zero help other than to say I am thinking of you and Bonnie and know that you will make the right decision for her.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Could you give the meds a trial? Perhaps Bonnie won't have many or any bad side effects? I have no experience to offer other than I can understand your questions. When I gave Tucker steroids, he didnt tolerate them well at all. 

I hope some of the folks with more experience in this area will chime in. Sending {{{hugs}}} to you and sweet Bonnie.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thinking of you as you face the next decisions in life, 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

My first thought was maybe a trial too. Such a beautiful girl Bonnie is, and such a tough decision for you .


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

These decisions are so difficult. Three of my dogs have been on prednisone. Addy was on it for quite a few years. They initially put her on it for IMPA - Immune-Mediated Polyarthritis and the dose was too high and she had a terrible reaction. Once they lowered the dose she got along fine with it. We eventually took her off of it totally because she was having issues with her skin because of it. That being said she did really well on it for quite a few years before the skin issues began. 

My third golden, Annie, was on prednisone for four months for a food intolerance issue. I never noticed any side effects and it helped her recover from her digestive issues (chronic vomiting).

Finn is currently on prednisone for digestive issues (chronic soft stools). We're slowly weaning him off of it, but his side effects haven't been a problem at all. His drinking and urinating have increased a little, but that's been it.

I don't have any experience with doxy and cytoxan so I can't help you with that.

It is hard to know what to do. It sounds like Bonnie is doing so well and I totally understand you don't want to do anything that will change how well she is doing. I glad she's doing better with eating and I got a kick out of the fact she tried to sneak to the pond. Loved that!

I wish you all the best with your decision. It's so hard sometimes to know what to do.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're faced with these decisions. It sucks. There's no polite way to put it. 

When we were faced with these decisions with our Daphne, we decided quality over quantity. We also wanted to know we had tried everything. So we tried the prednisone. It didn't work. She was getting worse, and had bad side effects to boot. So we stopped, and it wasn't long after that that we helped her cross the bridge. 

Hugs to you. You'll do the right thing, and remember, no matter what you do, it's RIGHT for you and Bonnie. One day at a time, and spoil that girl rotten. She deserves it!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I was thinking trial also. If there are side effects then stop. I only have experience with doxy. My Abby was on it for years with no side effects. You know Bonnie best and will do what you feel is best for her. I am glad she is doing great...and hope that continues!!! Good luck at her vet visit!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally agree with the "give it a trial" viewpoint.
Most dogs tolerate prednisone very well. Generally Doxy has few, if any, side effects. I don't know about the 3rd one.
I have no experience with cytoxan.
I'm glad to hear she's doing so well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh and btw, shop around for the doxy. The prices are all over the place. I've found Costco pharmacy (you don't need to be a member in most states) to be the best. There are 2 forms of doxy, they work equally well, and the price difference can be huge (like $68 for doxycycline monohydrate, and $513 for doxycycline hyclate).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tough decision. My instinct says give the drugs a trial. Someone I know has a golden girl with cancer in her spine - she was initially given perhaps weeks with pred, she reacted badly, they lowered the dose and added probiotics & pepcid ac.

It has been a few months and she is doing fine, not as well as before the dx but she's alive, happy and able to run/walk. Eating, pooping etc.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also in the give it a trial camp. I was in your shoes with our Barkley after his splenectomy and hemangio diagnosis. I agonized over what to do. My husband wanted to try everything possible but I was still struggling about what the best course of action would be for Barkley. Three vets took time out to help me through it (as well as some very helpful forum angels here who had been down this road). Finally I had all the information, was still struggling, so I wrote down all of my questions and booked an appointment with the vet who did his splenectomy and asked them one by one. He sat patiently with me and really helped cement my decision to do a trial run. I got his assurance that if he felt, or any of his other vets felt, Barkley's quality of life beginning to suffer we would stop treatment immediately. Barkley sailed through 5 chemo sessions without the slightest issue- he was raring to go within minutes of bringing him home from the sessions and his appetite was the same. He was still walking with gusto, so we kept through them all. He only began to suffer one week before starting oral chemo and that is when we decided to let him cross to the Bridge. 

I wrote all my questions down when I was struggling with my decisions and shared them with the forum. You can find them here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/99067-cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

(((HUGS))). Wishing Bonnie and you the best.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm also in the give it a trial camp. I was in your shoes with our Barkley after his splenectomy and hemangio diagnosis. I agonized over what to do. My husband wanted to try everything possible but I was still struggling about what the best course of action would be for Barkley. Three vets took time out to help me through it (as well as some very helpful forum angels here who had been down this road). Finally I had all the information, was still struggling, so I wrote down all of my questions and booked an appointment with the vet who did his splenectomy and asked them one by one. He sat patiently with me and really helped cement my decision to do a trial run. I got his assurance that if he felt, or any of his other vets felt, Barkley's quality of life beginning to suffer we would stop treatment immediately. Barkley sailed through 5 chemo sessions without the slightest issue- he was raring to go within minutes of bringing him home from the sessions and his appetite was the same. He was still walking with gusto, so we kept through them all. He only began to suffer one week before starting oral chemo and that is when we decided to let him cross to the Bridge.
> 
> I wrote all my questions down when I was struggling with my decisions and shared them with the forum. You can find them here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html
> 
> (((HUGS))). Wishing Bonnie and you the best.


It has just been a very agonizing weekend, as I know the cytoxan can cause permanent bladder damage. I am inclined to trial as well, but I will feel awful if she end up with bladder damage. She is soooo good right now, but I know it is a matter of time. I just want to make sure it is quality time. 

I printed your sticky on questions out Friday after work. I am definitely going to ask a great deal of questions. Thank You for posting it. I was hoping someone could tell me more about the cytoxan, that is my biggest concern. 

I am so grateful to this forum, all the wonderful members. I feel I am not traveling this path quite so alone


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A question I would ask the vet is how long would it take for the cytoxan to cause damage. Days? Weeks? Months?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a hard one. 
Me personally, I would maybe try the prednisone and the doxy and watch for side effects. I most likely would not go the chemo round. 
I have been mulling over this question as well in an 'what if' situation with my 12 1/2 year old lab mix. What if he had cancer? With Toby I did not have a choice, by the time he showed signs, he was dying. With Thunder I am thinking, no, no chemo, no radiation. As long as he has good quality of life, I would chose quality over quantity in a dog that age.
It ultimately is your decision and nobody can make it for you. All we can do is tell you our personal choices for our own dogs, we can't tell you what you should do with your own dogs. 
I know you will make the right decision for your Bonnie, you know her the best and you know what she would want.
Hugs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

My first and immediate reaction is I would let her life out her life, placing quality over quantity. If she gets really bad, I would give the meds a trial.
Kisses and hugs to sweet Bonnie!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've taken prednisone on and off for twenty years for asthma and sinus issues. It is a wonderful drug but lousy side effects. It reduces inflamation and mask most other problems you might have. Helped my asthma and made my bad knee feel fine. SO....I say give it a try in a low dose and see if it helps. You can always increase it but never ever stop cold turkey. You must wean off prednisone so the body can begin producing it when the pill form stops. I too am for quality before quantity!! Best of luck with any decision you make....you'll be making it with the love of you pup in mind!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well the decision end being very easy, we discussed everything for about an hour. We will not go the metronomics route, cytoxin lowers the immune system. Bonnie could not longer hike the woods, and mud around the pond due to risk of bacterial infection. That is one of her favorite things in life to do. The cancer may eventually take that away from her, but I will NOT! She is stage two, did not get clean margins. But, on the up side, it is a slow cancer to mestastize, and they saw none in her cells, or nodes. My vet has been great, giving me her cell number, I text her with question every couple of days. She is consulting with several oncologists about an alternative to prednisone. So for now, she is on her normal meds for arthritis, her supplements and tramadol (50mg) twice daily. I did up her milk thistle, and the vet remark how much better her liver enzymes were. So, for now, one foot in front of the other...lots of mudding, and pool time for my sweet Miss Piggy!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

she's a lucky girl to have you for a mom!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing lots and lots more time with mudding and pool time


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, sweet Bonnie! Enjoy swimming and mudding!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to talk with the vet and reach a decision you are comfortable with and it sounds like you kept Bonnie's best interests and quality of life primary in your thoughts. I hope you have many more happy adventures together before it's time to say goodbye. (((HUGS))).. and go kiss that sweet girl and spoil her absolutely rotten. Don't forget to take lots of photos because those are some of my most valued "treasures" from Barkley's final fight.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad you were able to talk with the vet and reach a decision you are comfortable with and it sounds like you kept Bonnie's best interests and quality of life primary in your thoughts. I hope you have many more happy adventures together before it's time to say goodbye. (((HUGS))).. and go kiss that sweet girl and spoil her absolutely rotten. Don't forget to take lots of photos because those are some of my most valued "treasures" from Barkley's final fight.


I am taking them like crazy (pics), wanted to thank you for your sticky.....really 
helped me double check I was asking about everything needed. I think we're gonna skip out of work early for a dip in the pool!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think you made the best choice possible. I wouldn't have wanted to take any of those favorite things away from either of my two if I were in this situation. 

Enjoy the dip in the pool.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*



GoldenMum said:


> Well the decision end being very easy, we discussed everything for about an hour. We will not go the metronomics route, cytoxin lowers the immune system. Bonnie could not longer hike the woods, and mud around the pond due to risk of bacterial infection. That is one of her favorite things in life to do. The cancer may eventually take that away from her, but I will NOT! She is stage two, did not get clean margins. But, on the up side, it is a slow cancer to mestastize, and they saw none in her cells, or nodes. My vet has been great, giving me her cell number, I text her with question every couple of days. She is consulting with several oncologists about an alternative to prednisone. So for now, she is on her normal meds for arthritis, her supplements and tramadol (50mg) twice daily. I did up her milk thistle, and the vet remark how much better her liver enzymes were. So, for now, one foot in front of the other...lots of mudding, and pool time for my sweet Miss Piggy!


Aw-www!!

Hope Miss Piggy has lots more time mudding and swimming!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Live for the moments - enjoy every day


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> I'm so sorry you're faced with these decisions. It sucks. There's no polite way to put it......
> Hugs to you. You'll do the right thing, and remember, no matter what you do, it's RIGHT for you and Bonnie. One day at a time, and spoil that girl rotten. She deserves it!


I couldn't say this any better. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It sure sounds like the right decision to me. 
Sending hugs and good thoughts your way.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I know what a hard decision that is. And really side effects can vary from dog to dog. I was going to say though that as far as I know the doxy is just an antibiotic so that should be safe, I had heard of dogs who tolerated Cytoxan and others that did not and prednisone can help in low doses, but Harley was put on high dose Prednisone (80 mg/day) and I believe that created additional problems that took away his quality of life. Harley did have a list of problems though -- a recurring infiltrative lipoma on his front limb, a tumor on each lung one of which was confirmed cancer and then his platelets dropped to 40,000 within a short time and it was believed to be immune related. He was doing excellent after debulking the tumor for the third time but when the platelets dropped that low he ran the risk of bleeding out. If I could go back and change something, in all honesty I really don't know what I would have done differently. I still struggle with this and rethink the whole thing but nothing has a guarantee and sometimes you just go with what you think is best given what you know. I probably would leave well enough alone and watch her carefully, change her diet if needed to include foods to boost her immune system. Enjoy your Bonnie and take it one day at a time and hopefully one year at a time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending lots of thoughts and prayers for lots more time and that Bonnie feels well so that she can enjoy all the things that she loves most. Definitely take lots and lots of pictures. You can never have enough!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I knew you would make the right decision for Bonnie. 

And I'm so happy and relieved to hear she is doing so well. I am going to continue to wish and hope for many, many more months of good quality life and happiness.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That sounds like a good plan for Bonnie re: the meds. It sounds like you've got a great vet!

I'm so glad she gets to go swimming and mudding. Have fun!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry I missed this thread Dawn. Glad you have made the right decision for your sweet gal. I too feel like I made the right ones for my boy after much discussion with our vet.

Very happy to read she is back enjoying the pool and getting muddy. As Anne mentioned the photos we take are some of my most valued treasures we can have.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Hope you and Bonnie have a beautiful day and a big swim!


----------

